# differences & criteria



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi. I want to ask 2 questions that i always had but never answered
1) What is the difference of Moderator, Administrator & Super Moderator on a forum?
2) How can someone be Administrator for example? From posts, from knowledge or voluntary?
I believe from knowledge but i want to ask to have the satisfaction of my curiosity


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm pretty sure if you do useful stuff and are not a complete jerk* you could possibly eventually become a moderator, since they deal mostly with editing other people's posts and banning people and the like.

Admin sounds like a hardware access thing, so find out where the dudes drink, buy them a few rounds, and steal their passwords.

I guess I don't get to be a mod ever, now, right?

(I have no clue what a super-moderator does, unless it's a misspelling of "Soup or Moderator" in which case I would like the soup, please.)


----------



## zeiz (Jun 15, 2010)

A friend of mine carries 20+ websites (with forums!) and he is himself Super Admin and another friend is Super Mod.
Besides other simple admins and mods they are also there as simple admins and mods under nicknames. What is most sweet on a certain site my friends are "women"


----------



## rden (Jun 15, 2010)

Seeing as somebody else started the thread when does a junior member become a member?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 15, 2010)

After 100 posts i think.
Also after member what is the next "title" ?


----------



## aragon (Jun 15, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Also after member what is the next "title" ?


Senior Member I believe.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 15, 2010)

When i make 1000 posts i guess


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> Senior Member I believe.



Yep. "Style(9) Addict" is next :e


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 15, 2010)

I hope to be "Style(9) Addict" before i die!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.vbulletin.com/docs/html

It's all listed under there in one way or another, and there's a Search field. Specific settings (user titles, promotion criteria) are usually set per forum.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 15, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yep. "Style(9) Addict" is next :e


Isn't it Giant Locked at 2,000 and MFC'ed at 3,000 or something?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Isn't it Giant Locked at 2,000 and MFC'ed at 3,000 or something?



Oh, right. Forgot about those :r


----------



## phoenix (Jun 15, 2010)

Moderators keep the peace by removing spam, fixing up posts, marking threads solved, moving misplaced threads/posts, closing topics before the flames overrun the board, banning spammers/obnoxious users, monitoring rules violations, etc.  Basically, we're traffic cops on the info superhighway.  You have to be knowledgeable, helpful, patient, and prove your worth over time to be considered for moderatorship.  Volume of posts is nowhere near as important as quality of posts.  :h

Admins do everything mods do, plus they manage the software, the servers, all the gory behind-the-scenes stuff to keep the website up and accessible.  These are the people you really don't want to piss off.  Getting to know them in meat space and offering lots of beer bribes goes a long way to keeping the peace.  

(Note:  mods like beer too!!) 

As for the titles, guess you'll just have to make enough meaningful posts to attain them all.


----------

